# Right arrow key on keyboard won't work



## phillipvu36 (8 mo ago)

Hey, thanks for reading. My problem is that the right arrow key on my keyboard doesn't work but whenever i go a website that checks to see if keyboard inputs are working correctly it says the right arrow key is functioning when in reality it is not. By not functioning I mean I cannot move in between letters using my right arrow key but the rest of the directions are working just fine. Also whenever I press ctrl+ right arrow key it does work. Any help on how to fix the right arrow key?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi this a laptop or desktop? Does the key work using the on screen keyboard?


----------

